# Fridge help please!



## 102433 (Jan 11, 2007)

Having a little trouble with our fridge. It seems the lights on, but nobody's home.

We've been travelling around France and not had any problems until yesterday when we noticed that the fridge wasn't cold, and there was no heat being generated out the vents. The light on the control panel is still lit, showing that we are running off mains. Same when on 12V too, but haven't been on a long drive to see if that's really working either.

I tried running it off gas briefly and it seemed to be venting heat outside, so that appears to be working for now, but we don't want to be running soley on gas for the remainder of our trip which could be a month or so.

Does anyone have any ideas what the problem could be? Going to find an Electrolux service centre somewhere (we are currently near Nice). Is it likely to be thermostat, or something more terminal. What sort of money would a replacement 3-way fridge cost??

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

Have you got the 12v control panel over the door switched on? (clock display showing, interior lights working, water taps working etc) 

If your fridge is AES (Automatic Energy Select) it needs the 12v supply, even when on mains in order to select it's favoured energy source.

Just an idea, beyond that I'm a bit stumped.

Eribiste


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Ixnay said:


> I tried running it off gas briefly and it seemed to be venting heat outside, so that appears to be working for now, but we don't want to be running soley on gas for the remainder of our trip which could be a month or so.


I presume from your post that the fridge was cooling while on gas ?

If so, and your sure there is a 240v supply to the fridge, it's more than likely that the 240v heater element has blown.. not expensive nor difficult to change.

If not cooling while on gas then it has lost the refrigerant and a new fridge may be the best option but be prepared for a hole in your wallet.. :?


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Ixnay said:


> Having a little trouble with our fridge. It seems the lights on, but nobody's home.
> 
> We've been travelling around France and not had any problems until yesterday when we noticed that the fridge wasn't cold, and there was no heat being generated out the vents. The light on the control panel is still lit, showing that we are running off mains. Same when on 12V too, but haven't been on a long drive to see if that's really working either.
> 
> ...


Mark Horseman is uk contact for Dometic 07951527926.if no joy let me know.Peter.


----------



## strathspey (Oct 30, 2005)

Ixnay said:


> Having a little trouble with our fridge. It seems the lights on, but nobody's home.
> 
> We've been travelling around France and not had any problems until yesterday when we noticed that the fridge wasn't cold, and there was no heat being generated out the vents. The light on the control panel is still lit, showing that we are running off mains. Same when on 12V too, but haven't been on a long drive to see if that's really working either.
> 
> ...


For the past two summers our fridge has worked perfectly (on all 3 systems) in the UK. However, in France, it soon packs in on Mains and the trip will not reset. (still works OK on gas and 12volt). 
On returning to UK, all is well again. 
Had it back to Autosleepers, but they could offer no explanation.
I wondered if the French sites had a much lower voltage (and therefore a higher current) which caused the trip. 
Any expert electricians out there with a possible explanation?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

strathspey said:


> I wondered if the French sites had a much lower voltage (and therefore a higher current) which caused the trip.


Even if the French mains was at a lower voltage (which it generally isn't), that would cause less current to be drawn not more.. (ohms law)

A more likely explanation is perhaps that the fridge is working harder due to the higher ambient temperature.. :?


----------



## 102433 (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks all for you quick replies.

There does appear to be 240v supply as the light on the panel is on. Beyond that I have no idea. Only that it seems dead for lack of cooling.

I haven't really run it on gas for that long, but plenty of heat started comming out the vents after a period, so this appeared to be cooling. I'm going to run it for an extended period to see how it runs.

Jim, sorry but where would be our best bet in getting our hands on a cooling element here in France. Would an Electrolux service centre be best bet. The fridge, like the van, is nearly 15 years old so hope spares won't be a problem. Unfortunately my fridge knowledge is a little lacking so would have to get it installed I think.

Thanks again.


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi all, For your information the voltage on the continent is actually 210v +10-6 whereas our voltage is currently 230 +10-6. The glorious EU are slowly bringing us in line with the continent. So at present you can have atheoretical voltage difference of 36v. In reality it could be more, Steve


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

sergeant said:


> Hi all, For your information the voltage on the continent is actually 210v +10-6 whereas our voltage is currently 230 +10-6. The glorious EU are slowly bringing us in line with the continent. So at present you can have atheoretical voltage difference of 36v. In reality it could be more, Steve


Sorry Steve, I'm not one for arguments but France is nominally 230V~ same as the UK. We buy and sell from the French from our national grid. 
230v is the EU standard.

I've checked on French sites, it can be a bit lower on hook ups, maybe down to 225v~ , but this will be due to long cable runs and lots of users.

Country voltages here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_with_mains_power_plugs,_voltages_and_frequencies


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Scotjimland, Sneaky bxxxxxs came along & changed it all since I did 16th edition. Told me we were going down to meet the froggies but they have brought them up to us. Good link, I stand corrected so it has been a good day, I have learnt something new,Steve


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

sergeant said:


> I have learnt something new,Steve


Hi Steve, 
we never stop learning and it's a good day when we learn something new, makes it all worthwhile.. I have learned from your posts on here too.. :wink:

Jim


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ixnay

The symptoms certainly sound as though the heater element has packed up just as Jim suggests. if you can find a Dometic service agent local to you in THIS <<< list then they will almost certainly have a new element available.

If they will not do the job fitting it is not that difficult as long as you have the type of fridge installation that has top and bottom vents that open to the outside of the van. A quick installation utilises the existing wiring that goes to the front control panel of the fridge ...cut this and use a connector to attach the new element( insulate this after connecting). This saves taking the fridge completely out.

I have attached a few pictures of the heater element and where it is located... I took these when repairing mine ...I thought at the time they may be useful to help someone one day. :wink:

Mike

P.S. Please only do this repair yourself if you know that you are competant to do so... :roll:

**The small print :roll: 
I do not endorse any of the advice. I provide it to you as a service. I can neither guarantee the soundness of the advice, nor make any claims as to the outcome of following this advice. I provide it for your entertainment only. Should you choose to follow any of the advice, it is solely at your own risk. This is not intended to substitute for obtaining advice from appropriate sources and/or professional counseling. I recommend you consult an appropriate professional, counselor, and/or a trusted advisor before taking any action based on this advice. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I fit one of .... These  .... and they certainly work at bringing the temp in the fridge right down. A real easy fit as well and uses a pittance of battery power.

Johnny F


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Ixnay. I had the self same thing happen to me with our electrolux fridge on a trip around Ireland this summer and also once since I returned home. On both occasions I had parked on a slope and even though I had levelled the van best I could we still werent level. I hadnt realised how important it was to be level for the fridge to work properly. In ireland the fridge wouldnt work on electric or gas. As soon as we moved to a new site the fridge miraculously started working again and did so for the rest of our month away. I put it down to just a tempory fault I didnt even think about not being level. I gave up trying to find an electrolux agent in Ireland because there didnt appear to be any when I tried to ring the few that were in the book I got no response. A couole of weeks ago I parked in a very unlevel field at a metal detecting rally and lo and behold the fridge went on the blink again for the weekend. As soon as I arrived home it worked ok again and still is after our latest weekend away.
Your problem as you explain it seems identical to mine. Lets hope so for both our pockets peace of mind.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Ixnay said:


> yesterday when we noticed that the fridge wasn't cold, and there was no heat being generated out the vents.





TonyHunt said:


> Your problem as you explain it seems identical to mine. Lets hope so for both our pockets peace of mind.


Hi Tony

As you say sometimes if the fridge is not on the level the cooling action will not start or operate correctly ...even with the newer models which are claimed to be better...BUT in his description of the problem Ixnay said that no heat was being generated at the vents on 240v so that seems to point to the heater element not working . ( although it may not be the actual element that has failed, a closer inspection is needed I think before changing it... check supply to the element :wink: )

mike


----------

